# 12 weeks scan empty sac



## lilboo

hi i started bleeding on wednesday so went for a scan i was 12 weeks oregnant ,unfortunatly the sac is empty they sed it measured 17 cm or mm and i would have to go back next wednesday for another scan just in case they missed somthing im abit confused by this ,surely if sac is empty i misscarried sometime ago ,can anyone explain this?:


----------



## rachlouise25

so sorry to read tha hun ,could it be possible u may have your dates wrong ,and maybe earlier than u thought .....just a possibility dont give up hope till you know for sure ,

i was pregnant july this yr and unfortunatley misscarried i had bleeding like yourself but only brown had scan and i was supposed to have been 9 wks ,anyway had scan and they couldnt find anything only an empty sac they said maybe i was too early and to go back in 3 weeks time ,i think i knew deep down went hom and on monday 23rd august i lost my bean ,i was then told i didnt need to follow up with my scan as i had misscarried ....

but thats my story never give up hope ,i hope your just early a bean has stuck good luck hun xxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hoping for good news for you darling. Huge :hugs:


----------



## Serene123

To have nothing in the sac, you'd have to be 4-5 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## rachlouise25

yer sorry i should have put that also ,they told me 6 wks at hospital when i had my scan ......

hope everything is good news hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## ProudMum

or the baby never developed in the womb to begin with, leaving only a sac!hope you get some answers


----------



## CurlySue

They are going on the assumption that you might have got your dates wrong and that it's too soon to see a fetal pole. That's why they make you wait, just to maintain that there truly is no baby. Sometimes the position can be such that it's not visible. If there is no baby two scans in a row and no change then they can definitely diagnose a blighted ovum. It's a form of miscarriage where the placenta and sac grow but the baby does not. It's also known as a missed miscarriage. You have not yet miscarried because the placenta is still giving off pregnancy hormones. As far as your body is concerned, it's holding a baby.

Tis a horrible thing.


----------



## debgreasby

Hugs xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi hunny

I had the same thing at the end of Nov. If you read back through my posts you'll see al the questions I was asking and what has happened since. I had scan on 20th Nov and D&C on 23rd, just having first AF now.

Good luck x


----------



## truly_blessed

p.s. they will be assuming you've got your dates wrong or had a miscarriage and fallen pregnant again immediatley. T|he assumptions would be that thias is a 5 week ish pregnancy and by week 6 they would be able to see a feotal pole and developments form the week before.


----------



## firsttimer89

I had something in the sac at 7weeks and then at 9 weeks...nothing! I have my fingers crossed for you hun, not a very nice thing to go through, but i do believe however cruel some things may be, that everything happens for a reason. You may already have kids which is a blessing but if not you have kids to look forward to in your future. Good Luck! xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Lilboo I am so sorry for what you are going through.Will keep you in our prayers, I can only imagine how you are coping whilst waiting for your next scan. Please feel free to ask any questions. I have been through something similar and if my story can help in any way please do not hestiate to ask. :hugs:


----------



## lilboo

hi just to let u no im now bleeding very heavily which i am now cocerned about as i have been loosing clots the size of the palm of my hand ,i dont no if this is normal or nt ?this has been for 24 hours and showing no signs of stopping is this normal? and thank u for your replys x


----------



## MrsO29

Really sorry to hear this.

I had this a few years ago, started bleeding, went for a scan, should have been 12 weeks, but all they saw was an empty sac measuring 8/9 weeks.

It's called a blighted ovum or a missed miscarriage.

I had a medically managed miscarriage a few days after the scan, but if you are now passing clots, it sounds like your body is doing it's job naturally and you may see nothing at the next scan.

Sorry I don't have better news, but it doesn't affect your future fertility.

FX'd for you.

(Also I would phone your local GP, or NHS24, as because you are now passing clots, they may want to scan you sooner)


----------

